

Orion Nebula: The Hubble View (Image) - vp
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap090222.html

======
electromagnetic
I love the human ability to perceive objects and faces in objects.

The right side of the image looks like a giant hedgehog head or something.
Immediately left of top-center is a human face, with mustache and beard. IIRC
there's supposedly a dragon in this, it's like 1/4 in from the left and
bottom, but I never thought it looked like a dragon. There's also lots of
other cool things in there like skulls and crap, but honestly they're all so
small it's really just perception, where as the face and hedgehog encompass
areas as big as the local bubble.

